# Man bites woman's foot



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

http://www.abc15.com/dpp/news/region_phoenix_metro/north_phoenix/phoenix-police-arrest-man-accused-of-biting-womans-foot-inside-target-store

Lycanthrope in Phoenix? It is a full moon.


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

*If it attacks like a ZOMBIE put it down like a ZOMBIE.*


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This is why steel toed boots are a must for anyone needing protection from ankle biters.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Not at Wall-mart, but Target? I guess even mad ankle biters won't eat off the floor at Wal-mart...


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

LOL Zurgh! And this is why I don't wear open toed sandals...(besides the "I think my feet are ugly" thing)


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I've heard of people having a foot fetish, but this is a bit extreme.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Zombies, that's all I can say, just Zombies!


----------

